# Which breeds are most forgiving when it comes to impulsive dog buyers?



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

With so many people getting GSDs (and other various trendy breeds such as huskies, malamutes, malinois', dutchies etc.) without doing research, and everyone hammering into them about the work that should have gone into it all beforehand, I've been wondering - which breeds _in your opinion_ are the most 'forgiving' when it comes to not doing your homework prior? And for fun - which breeds absolutely require high level knowledge and experience, and would be the worst idea ever for someone who didn't take the time to learn about/experience them in person first? Of course every dog is and individual, one can not generalise a breed etc. etc.

Please note, this was asked purely out of curiosity. I'm not the sort of person that can do _anything_ without researching it to death first, and the research never ends either. 

TL;DR: Which breed(s), in your opinioin, would be less trouble for impulsive owners who went out and got a dog without reading up first


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

IMHO, based on temperament and barring some health issues that go along with different breeds, my list would include well bred members of the companion breeds.

Bichon, Papillion, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, French Bulldog, Keeshond, Pomeranian, Boston Terrier.

Or the used to be working breeds that are now mostly watered down versions of the breed (not to say that there aren't still working dogs of these breeds, but they are rare).

Saint Bernard Dog, Mastiff breeds, Greater Swiss / Bernese / Entlebucher Mountain Dogs, Great Dane, Newfoundland, Great Pyrenees.


For the worst possible breeds chosen for inexperienced dog owners I would choose members of the Livestock Guarding Dog and Molosser groups.

Ovcharka, Presa Canario, Cane Corso, Fila Brasileiro, Dogo Argentino, Boerboel, Kuvasz.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think well bred Labs would be a good choice, although contrary to some beliefs they are an active breed. They are so easy to live with, especially with children. I think David's choices for bad picks is excellent.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Labs, Lab-doodles,Boston Terriers, i think those would be good ones to start out with. 

Things to avoid would be Border Collies and herding breeds until who know what you are commiting too. Also live stock guardians would be something to avoid until you knew what you were doing.

The trend today is small purse dogs, a tea cup k9 that will fit in your LV, not saying that those dogs are easy by any means. 

Ive always loved royal standard poodles, they are insanely gorgeous dogs. I have heard that they are good dogs to start with. Most people around my area have your typical lab in tote with the caravan and strollers, or the labradoodles. 

I dont think your going to see to many newbies wih giant Tibetan Mastiffs strolling down the street casually, although i have to say that those dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gotta go with the lab. I had German Shepherds, Akita, Great Dane, Boxer mixed with Stupid. Then I got Ivan a little lab mix and Wiggles another little lab mix. OMG they were the easiest puppies ever. Both are content to crawl onto laps and cuddle. No little land sharks there. They are by far the easiest, happy go lucky, soft mouthed dogs I've even had.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Never have I encountered a mean or ornery Brittany Spaniel. Never. They all just wanna hunt and play. Boxers as a rule tend to be pretty easy, once you get past the wacko hyper pup/adolescent stages.

Dogs that you can really mess up being a n00b owner would be:
Border Collies
German Shepherds, Shorthairs
Mals
Dutchies
Doberman, and their look alike mini version Min-Pins(worst land sharks I know of)
Chows
Akitas
Dalmations

That list is just dogs I have seen personally get screwed up by poor/neglectful/misunderstanding the breed. Herding breeds suffer the most with neurotic behaviors from being under-stimulated. BCs in particular have it bad with lazy or inattentive owners.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

All the Golden Retrievers I've known have been lovely, doofy dogs who are happy to be fat and lazy, as long as in the company of their beloved families. 

I knew a samoyed who was the dumbest, sweetest, jolliest dog I think I've ever met. Keeping him groomed was a chore, but that dog was friendly and gentle--and pretty lazy. All strangers were instantly assumed to be new friends. I don't know if he's typical, but if so, maybe samoyeds would be a much better choice for inexperienced people who are attracted to huskies and other more challenging northern breeds.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Golden retrievers are pretty n00b proof (though the one dog I've been seriously attacked by was a Golden...). Labs can actually be a pretty terrible choice for new owners...unless those owners are really committed, most I know just say "oh, it's a lab" and they end up with a dog with moderate drive and energy and zero exercise or training. All of the WORST behaved dogs I know are labs who in experienced or committed homes (read: not the average pet owner) would do very well. I think those of us who are members of this forum, even who do not work their dogs and/or are first-time owners, are pretty far above and beyond the "average" pet owner. It's pretty shocking how little time Joe Schmoe wants to, or knows that he needs to, put in to a dog. I think it's why I see so many nuts-o boxers, labs, terriers, etc. 

Overall I think David's post is spot on... dogs who are bred for companionship are going to be a much better choice than a dog who is bred to work or hunt.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

most, if not all spaniels would be a good choice for a newb. some mixed breeds would also be nice if someone experienced helped them choose.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Labs, Lab-doodles


 I agree with Labs, not so much Labradoodles or any of the designer "doodle" mixes. While I've never met a mean 'doodle, they are a high-maintenance dog in terms of grooming, and breeders are doing the best they can to hide this fact from naïve and ignorant puppy buyers.  Very often I see people with a 'doodle as their first dog, and they have NO CLUE how much grooming this "breed" requires, and I get these 8 month old 'doodle puppies that have never been bathed, brushed, or otherwise cared for, they're tangled and matted to the skin, and the ignorant owner wants them to keep all that shaggy length and gets upset when they discover it isn't possible. 

It's taken me about two years to get my 'doodle clients in line, since as a rule they don't bother to brush their dogs or do anything to maintain their coats, they have to come in for professional grooming every four weeks or the dog is getting shaved. So, not a good choice for a naïve dog owner IMO. If they came out with a shorthaired 'doodle, with the coat of a Lab, I might change my mind.



Magwart said:


> All the Golden Retrievers I've known have been lovely, doofy dogs who are happy to be fat and lazy, as long as in the company of their beloved families.


 I have to second this. Most Goldens don't have issues with aggression, resource guarding, or any of the things that make a pet dog dangerous. They can be boisterous when young, especially the "field" type, but in the average family, most become too fat to be very athletic and are content to lie around the house not causing too much trouble. The biggest problems I have with Goldens is their tendency to become obese and then use their weight against you, either by pulling on leash, or laying down and stubbornly refusing to move. There is nothing heavier than a fat Golden that doesn't want to do something. But in light of all the bad things a dog can do, that isn't the worst, so Goldens get my vote for a family-friendly dog.

Cavalier Spaniels are also pretty benign, as are Toy Poodles, Shih Tzus, and many of the Toy breeds. But again, they are high-maintenance in terms of grooming, so owners need to have a modicum of education about this.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> most, if not all spaniels would be a good choice for a newb.


 Spaniels *used* to be a good choice for a newb. Since the late 70s or so, Cockers and Springers began to go downhill in the temperament department. Many Cockers are shy-sharp, and Springers have been known for "rage syndrome", where they suddenly attack out of the blue. This may in fact be a seizure disorder.

I have to say that things have gotten better in the past decade or so, but I still would hesitate to recommend any type of Spaniel for a naïve owner.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I meant to exclude the Cavalier Spaniel from my prior post, but it seems edits are not working at the moment. Cavs have some health problems, but as far as being a sweet and benign pet, they haven't been ruined yet.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Putting aside potential health issues: Cavs, Boston Terriers, Pugs, Beagles (out of companion/show lines, _not_ working lines), Bichons.

Basically the small friendly lower-energy companion breeds. Nothing big. Nothing with a super high-maintenance coat. Nothing too predisposed to being bitey or needing a ton of exercise/mental stimulation to stay happy.

In short, no dog _I'd_ ever want to own in my life.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Freestep said:


> I meant to exclude the Cavalier Spaniel from my prior post, but it seems edits are not working at the moment. Cavs have some health problems, but as far as being a sweet and benign pet, they haven't been ruined yet.


You better have deep pockets or a great insurance plan if you plan on getting a cavalier. They're almost guaranteed to have heart problems and most at a pretty young age.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> ....


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Labs can actually be a pretty terrible choice for new owners...unless those owners are really committed


It may be the mix, because I'm not sure what is mixed with my little labs but they are absolutely the easiest dogs I've ever owned. I take my old shepherds out several times a day to run them around and exercise them. A few weeks ago we got a pretty good snow and ice storm. I'm calling the dogs to go out and my lab mix was laying in front of the fire I made him come to the door to go outside he looked at the snow and ice. Snorted at me like are you flipping kidding me and went and laid back down on the hearth. He hasn't been out for the daily exercise since then. He has a dog door to go out into his pen when he needs it but he is not having anything to do with playing in the snow. He is happy to run around the house like an idiot. I am in total agreement with him on the ice and snow and wish my other dogs felt the same way. LOL


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone and for entertaining my curiosity, although I was expecting to see a few more 'no dog/get a stuffed animal' type responses  

Lots of people seem to be of the opinion that that goldens are newbie proof and I've actually witnessed it myself! My cousin got a golden retriever puppy for christmas quite a few years ago. They never exercised him, socialised him, trained him or even really spent time with him (he lived outside) but he was still absolutely lovely. I would take him out for walks whenever I'd visit them, and he was calm on the leash. He loved attention, but didn't have any obnoxious behaviours (jumping, incessant barking, digging etc.). I'm not how typical this is of an unstimulated golden, but I always thought of how lucky they were that he was so easy to to keep.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on ,who knows which breeds are most forgiving.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, I admit that wording is not great. I wan't sure how to phrase it though. Perhaps I should have said something like "which breeds are better suited to newbie owners" or something. The thing is, I was specifically referring to people who don't do their research. Some inexperienced people still bother to research what they're getting into first. On the flip side, some people that have had dogs for years are still relatively ignorant. I didn't mean: 
Which breed will selflessly say 'I forgive you human, for not doing the proper background work when you bought me', I just meant which breeds tend to be less trouble for unknowledgable people.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I can only refer to dogs I have owned myself or those of close family and friends.

Easy to live with:

Lab's
Golden's
Sheetzu (won't let me spell it!!)

Challenging to uneducated:

Afghan (had several as a child and all were not trustworthy, 2 bit friends and all failed obedience classes repeatedly)
German Shorthair
Cairn Terrier


----------

